# Online Interactive Learning Games for Computer?



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

My daughter (4.5 years old) was gifted the Jumpstart Advanced Kindergarten 4 disk computer game set for Christmas. It includes Early Math, Early Reading, Art Discovery, and 3-D world. She LOVES it and I need to cut her off after about an hour every day (because I don't want her sitting in front of the computer all day). She wakes up in the morning BEGGING to play it and the best part of all is she is learning SO much from this disk set! It is really amazing, it paces itself so as to never get ahead of the child's learning, but it progressively gets harder as they master the courses (learning games). 

Does anyone else have experience with these types of games...opinions or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I like Jumpstart products!

We've also used Time4Learning.com which has a low monthly fee. I think this starts at K and goes through 8TH?

My 3 1/2 yo is now using ABCMouse.com and absolutely LOVES it! It's only $9.95/month. It's all PreK-6th. It has varying levels and tons of things to do. Books, puzzles, coloring, letter ID & sounds, games...it goes on and on. It also tracks progress.

I think there's also StarFall.com which centers around reading. I'm not sure if there's a fee associated with some or all of their site.

This is how I view computer use/time... These young kids of ours are going to grow up using nothing but computers in their adult jobs. Teaching skills earlier isn't going to hurt them, and could only make them blend with all the others around them. My kids can do things on the the computer that my mom can't do! Teaching computer skills are important. Why not start early.

Certainly, we need to balance that computer time with other activities. However, I'm sure all of my kids are on the computer more than 1 hour (cumulative) each day...


----------

